# Wrong dose of metacam



## Kims28paws (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, hope im in the right place :-/. Today my cat 'missy' was prescribed metacam after losing her meow which has left her with a sore throat. Since coming home, ive not been able to get through to the vets... 'boy are they in for it tomorrow!'. The vet told me to give missy a dose of the metacam every 2 hours for 4 days, yet its a tiny little bottle. It was only after her second dose that alarm bells were ringing and my stomach was churning (as it is now) .. have i over dosed my cat on the say so of a vet? I havent given her anymore and i wont be until ive spoken to a different vet tomorrow. Scaredy cat i am right now :-(


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not a vet but that really doesn't sound right. 
Whenever Romeo has been given Metacam it has been once a day and it's a really small syringe that comes with it (I think if my memory serves me correctly the syringe is worked out in body weight).

I don't want to scare you but I think you should ring an emergency vet and seek advice. An overdose of Metacam can be fatal


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Like aupsiciousmind says,whenever I have had Metacam for my cat or dogs, its been given once a day, same when my sons had it for his dogs as well.
Best to ring and get advice, do hope missy is alright.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im pretty sure that dose would kill your cat.

Does at actually say that on the printed label?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hows your kitty Kim?


----------



## Kims28paws (Jun 1, 2015)

I have an appointment today at 11.30 with a different vet. Missy is quiet but ok. I have a complaint form and the vet who wanted me to over dose my cat is about to get the rough end of my tongue. Slept on couch to keep an eye on her, but hardly slept with worry. Thanks for the replies and i will update you on missy when we get home x


----------



## Kims28paws (Jun 1, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Im pretty sure that dose would kill your cat.
> 
> Does at actually say that on the printed label?


The Label says.. give orally dose for 2kg with food every day for 4 days. The vet told me every 2 hours. Ive never used metacam before and you would think the vets word is safe, ive been proven wrong :-(


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It sounds like there has been a miscommunication and/or misunderstanding here.

Metacam is only ever given once daily, and to give it every two hours is absolutely unheard of. Obviously I am outside the situation, but I cannot believe any vet would have intentionally told you to give it every two hours. If they did say this, I would imagine it's a slip of the tongue (not that this makes it okay, but I doubt there was any incompetence at play).

How much does your kitty weigh, @Kims28paws ? A single overdose is unlikely to have caused any ill effects. You've effectively given the dose that would have been given had she had an injection - as a one-off, that's okay. Lucky you stopped at that point!

Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> It sounds like there has been a miscommunication and/or misunderstanding here.
> 
> Metacam is only ever given once daily, and to give it every two hours is absolutely unheard of. Obviously I am outside the situation, but I cannot believe any vet would have intentionally told you to give it every two hours. If they did say this, I would imagine it's a slip of the tongue (not that this makes it okay, but I doubt there was any incompetence at play).
> 
> ...


ALWAYS read the label, AND check with the vet. Have had it happen the other way around, given 2 medicines one of which was 1x daily, one was 2x daily. Waited at counter for medications to be brought out, checked label and saw both said twice daily on label. Was just getting receptionist to check when vet came out, and changed label to 1 x daily, she'd spotted her mistake. But if I hadn't been listening, and she hadn't remembered, when I got home I'd have followed the label.

Hope she's ok, at least warning bells rang before you'd given any more. Thinking of you.


----------



## Kims28paws (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. Missy is going to be fine. There was no miscommunication and a complaint has been filed, it goes to show that your gut feeling is alot more reliable than some vets ! Missy has had antibiotics as she has lost her voice and has a high temperature. Shes back in the vets tomorrow to keep an eye on her temperature. Im so relieved. Also the vet from yesterday who voiced the wrong dosage, also put the wrong weight on her file, shes 3.5 and the vet put 2.5, goes to show that mistakes are possible even by those who are meant to be professional. When it comes to my cats i am a professional  hopefully both me and missy will sleep better tonight.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kims28paws said:


> goes to show that mistakes are possible even by those who are meant to be professional.


I doubt there is a vet out there who would suggest differently. Even vets are human beings.

I'm so glad she's okay and I hope you feel much better having taken her.


----------



## Kims28paws (Jun 1, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> I doubt there is a vet out there who would suggest differently. Even vets are human beings.
> 
> I'm so glad she's okay and I hope you feel much better having taken her.


I do feel much better thanks  and hopefully missy will feel better soon and her little voice will come back.


----------

